# Balance board for training



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have several I work with in the off season along with several types of stability disks.


My balance boards are all DIY though, so can't comment on the expensive consumer ones. ?‍♂























Btw,.. if you're even a tiny bit handy,.. you can get/make everything you see in these pics for about $35-$40. Assuming you have the basic tools to saw, screw, and fashion them. 

If interested lmk,.. I can post a series of pictures of the project when I made them. ???


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I use one, made it from some MDF & a bit of 4" waste pipe. It does really help, I could barely last a few seconds on it to start with but now I can do squats on it.


----------



## LouiseTriesToBoard? (Feb 9, 2020)

chomps1211 said:


> I have several I work with in the off season along with several types of stability disks.
> 
> 
> My balance boards are all DIY though, so can't comment on the expensive consumer ones. [emoji2369]
> ...


Ah brill thanks [emoji1303]
I’m pretty handy tbh and could probably make that quite easily......although the Epic ones look awesome [emoji102] 

Pics would be fab!! Thanks [emoji4] 
Might even have a go at making it left handed while my arm heals [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

It will help your balance and core muscles but I wouldent really call it training. And definitely not worth full retail when they are so easy to make. You can even use a 2L pop bottle filled with water as the roller, just make sure there are is no air what so ever in it. A board like Chomps's with a yoga mat glued on would be just as good or better than what you can buy.


----------



## LouiseTriesToBoard? (Feb 9, 2020)

freshy said:


> It will help your balance and core muscles but I wouldent really call it training. And definitely not worth full retail when they are so easy to make. You can even use a 2L pop bottle filled with water as the roller, just make sure there are is no air what so ever in it. A board like Chomps's with a yoga mat glued on would be just as good or better than what you can buy.


Great advice thanks [emoji4] 

What about buying a skateboard deck and a foam roller/pipe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

LouiseTriesToBoard? said:


> Great advice thanks [emoji4]
> 
> What about buying a skateboard deck and a foam roller/pipe?
> 
> ...


Seems like a foam roller wouldent roll that great, you want something hard. Those balance boards have a strip of wood on each end so your board won't go flying off the roller. You certainly could modify a skate deck to work tho. If your gonna buy a new skate for that then just buy your epic thing.


----------



## LouiseTriesToBoard? (Feb 9, 2020)

freshy said:


> Seems like a foam roller wouldent roll that great, you want something hard. Those balance boards have a strip of wood on each end so your board won't go flying off the roller. You certainly could modify a skate deck to work tho. If your gonna buy a new skate for that then just buy your epic thing.


The skate was just a £25 plain one which I thought I could put some chucks on as stoppers.

Will have a think [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I actually got an old used skate deck from a local skate shop for $10. I use it with the stability disks to help with heel/toe (...edge awareness) balance.

I use the small square board & disk in the first pic for balancing on one foot.






























-edit-
Foam covered rollers will work, but it slows the boards side to side motion. This can be helpful when starting out to get used to the motion & balance. Hard rollers roll side to side very quickly. The diameter of the roller comes into play with this as well.

As you can see in my first post, I have several diameters of PVC roller pipes. The Larger diameter rolls a bit slower and allows more leeway for catching your balance before the board hits the ground.

With the smallest diameter pipe your reactions & recovery timing have to be fast to keep it from hitting the ground.

Using a hard surface, the rollers move faster,.. a padded roller or soft surface like carpet is slower and easier when starting out.

Also,.. DO NOT attempt this on a smooth or slick surface. When the board slides sideways & hits the roller stops while on a smooth surface it will slide out from underneath you. *THIS IS NOT GOOD! *????☠?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I have this for my desk at work:









Home - Whirly Board


Save 15% on all whirly board bundles.



whirlyboard.com





They're not quite as cheap as homemade but much cheaper than the ridiculously expensive "standing desk" platform things. Some guy makes them in his garage. They're great for balancing while spinning, and learning to spin with your head and arms doing the proper things.

Stand on it for an hour or so and your legs and feet get quite a workout. I think it helps condition my feet to being in boots and snowboarding all day long; I don't get those foot cramps early season like I used to.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's some pics from my diy balance board build. I was making a second small board for a friend and just traced my first boards outline on it, but you can go square, or any shape you like.

You'll want to use 3/4" plywood. 1/2" is too thin & flexible. I assume you're not a Heavy Weight like me, but 1/2" is still too thin for this purpose. 

I believe I spaced the roller stops about in between my different snowboards stance widths. Right around 23" gove or take if I recall. (...my stance ranges from 22"-24.5" inches.)

I would start with spacing them right around your average stance. You can always widen or narrow the distance later to suit your preference.

Btw,.. I edited my previoys post to include details on roller diameter and surfaces. (...in case you missed it.)


----------



## Tavaruapt (Jan 15, 2020)

LouiseTriesToBoard? said:


> Hey!
> 
> Has anyone used a balance board for training between seasons? Any opinions? Worth the £105 it will cost me for an Epic one?
> 
> ...


I did and it help me a lot, I want to think it help me a lot on my first days snowboarding.

But I wouldn't choose epic board. Vew-do are much better because not only you can slide sideways you can also go on your heels and toes like on a snowboard. 









Vew-Do Balance Boards, Fitness Balance Boards, Surfing Balance Boards


Our boards don’t just go back and forth, we offer 360 degree balance training that doesn’t just go back and forth but allows you to tilt the board on edge in a carving motion. Paired with the right roller you can train/practice for many board sports such as snowboarding, surfing, SUP...




www.vewdo.com





the flow model is great, and you can get it on 








Vew-Do FLOW Board


The VEW DO Balance Board can be used anywhere and keeps you at any time in the form. Originally developed as a snowboard training aid, the VEW-DO Balance Board helps the sense of balance every movement takers on the jumps. The VEW DO...




www.dakine-shop.com


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I was looking at these balance boards but looking around it was cheaper just to buy an old second hand board/binding set and set something up in the backyard, Will also help break in the new boots a little before hitting NZ this winter.


----------

